

Startup Stories: Healthcare Insurance for your startup - abhiv
http://roasm.com/2012/01/04/healthcare-insurance-for-your-startup/

======
abhiv
I'm in the early stages of setting up a "proper" working environment for my
startup (office space, health insurance etc), and would love to hear about
people's experiences, costs etc.

